# Suche Shop in Koblenz und Umgebung



## Sunkid (30. Januar 2008)

Hi,

suche wie gesagt einen Shop in Koblenz und Umgebung, der Sättel der Marken SQ Lab und Specialized verkauft und eine kompetente Kaufberatung gibt.
Ultimativ wäre die Möglichkeit diverse Sättel am eigenen Bike zu testen und bei nichtgefallen einen Umtausch zu ermöglichen.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Single-Trail (31. Januar 2008)

geändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cecil974 (31. Januar 2008)

Habe gute Erfahrung bei Radsport Breuer in Adenau gemacht. Konnte da nen Specialized Sattel Probefahren. Gute Beratung


----------



## LifesAGamble (11. Februar 2008)

@thorsten: oder der zangmeister


----------



## Hirnie (6. Mai 2008)

Hi suche einen Shop wo ich ein paar Protektoren anprobieren kann!!

Gibt es hier bei uns in Koblenz und umgebung einen Shop der eine kleine Auswahl an Knie und Schienbeinprotektoren hat?

Lg Flo


----------



## sebot.rlp (6. Mai 2008)

Der neue Canyon hat mitlerweile Protektoren im Angebot. Ansonsten findest du hier in der Umgebung glaube ich keine. 
Du könntest höchstens nach Kronberg im Taunus zu Hibike fahren. War dort letztens auch. Die ca. 100 km Anreise lohnen sich auf jeden Fall. Solltest nur vorher im Internet gucken, ob deine Sachen, die du dir vielleicht kaufen möchtest, auch da sind.

Ciao
Sebastian


----------

